# Issue with Critical Skills Visa



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi
I was living in SA since 2013 on ICT permit. My ICT expired on 31st OCT 2015 and I also got a new job offer so I came back to my country of origin (India) and applied for CSV. I had all the documents in place - SAQA, IITPSA, Declaration by employer and all necessary documents.

I applied for the VISA on 6th November at DHA office in Delhi. They gave me a VISA receipt and they also mentioned that all documents are in order. 
Today I called them to enquire about the status of the Visa but they disconnected the call stating that I must call after 15th Jan. My employer wants me to be back in SA by 25th Jan.
The South African embassy in India doesn't provide any clear updates on when they will provide the VISA or any update on the Status of the Application. This leaves the Applicant clueless and in a state of jittery.

I have few questions and would need some expert advice.
1. We all know we can't track the CSV application, Is there any rejection in this category ? 
2. If the CSV is of 5 years and you get another Job offer in SA, How can you change the employer ? How much time does it take ?


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Please advice experts.

Other question that I have in my mind. 
My employer game me a Conditional Employment offer stating that I must obtain a Visa by 1.1.2016.
I haven't got the VISA yet. Will the DHA now grant me a visa on my employer's name or will it be 1 year CSV


----------



## s.gardas (Jan 8, 2016)

True. It is very difficult to enquire about a visa status in India. You can wait and see when the visa is ready for collection. Call them on a daily basis after 15th Jan to check. And to answer your questions:
1. If all your documents are in order, it won't get rejected.
2. If you want to change your employer, the only way is to apply for a new visa here from SA. But just ensure you have atleast 60 days valid visa in hand on the day of submitting the application for a new one. 
3. The condition from the employer will not be of a concern at all.
4. You will get a visa with the employer name in it and as well as the field/designation of your job

Just be patient. You will get it right. I heard the visa processing is taking long now a day in India. Explain to your employer about the visa status, I am sure they will make a plan.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

s.gardas said:


> True. It is very difficult to enquire about a visa status in India. You can wait and see when the visa is ready for collection. Call them on a daily basis after 15th Jan to check. And to answer your questions:
> 1. If all your documents are in order, it won't get rejected.
> 2. If you want to change your employer, the only way is to apply for a new visa here from SA. But just ensure you have atleast 60 days valid visa in hand on the day of submitting the application for a new one.
> 3. The condition from the employer will not be of a concern at all.
> ...



Thanks a lot. You eased the pressure away!

I hope it gets resolved soon. Employer has asked me to join by 1st Feb. I already delayed it by 1 month. 
I assumed that I will get the VISA by 1st Jan as few of my friends received it in 40-45 days. I applied on 6th Nov. let's hope 15th Jan is the collection date.

I was wondering if I can call DHA and ask them if they can just provide me with a VISA of an year without the employer name. This would allow me to get the Visa changed to new employer once I am in Joburg.
What do you suggest?


----------



## s.gardas (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

Don't do anything as such. Just take the visa that they issue. In either case you will have to apply for one once you come here. So just don't complicate it. 

Cheers,
S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Amit99, 

S is right, you should wait until you are here and apply for a change of conditions.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks once again. I will do the same.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Amit99,
> 
> S is right, you should wait until you are here and apply for a change of conditions.





s.gardas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't do anything as such. Just take the visa that they issue. In either case you will have to apply for one once you come here. So just don't complicate it.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot guys. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have got my CSV for a period of 5 years. The visa states that I should work with company x, Now another client of Company x (not a direct client) wants me to work for them for a year.

I don't want to change my Visa because I have 5 years duration and eventually I can apply for PR.

I just want to know what agreements can both companies get in to such that I can work for Company Y and my Visa wil be for Comoany X. 
Is it legally possible ? 

Both the companies don't have any valid partnership on paper but the Owners they do know each other so if There is any documents which would make my life easier They will do that. 

Please suggest


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

Amit91 Congrats, come first here in SA contact your employer, if they can still employ you, that is fine .If not then you might consider another employer therefore change of conditions are required as the first employer is mentioned in your actual CSV. Be wise.
Anyway Congrats.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------

